# HDMI vs. Fibre Optic



## oneforall (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Guys, I am putting together a Home Theatre PC to connect to a 55 in. plasma monitor. The pc has a sound card with S/PDIF out for fibre optic lines that I would run to my reciever for audio. I think this option would give the sound I am looking for without a doubt. But the guy I got the TV from at Best Buy thinks that just running a DVI cable that converts to HDMI to the TV then componet wires out to the reciever would be a better option. Im not so conviced what do you guys think? .. I would just try this but I dont have all my componets yet and have not gotten to trying it.


----------



## cableguy130 (Oct 20, 2006)

how far are you running the cable and if you want top performance you would go with Fiber. The only limitations to Fiber is the the gear it is hooked up to.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Component is a video connection, so that's not going to go to a receiver. Use the DVI with an HDMI adapter for the TV and S/PDIF for the receiver. It doesn't matter if you use a fiber optic cable or the normal coaxial cable... either way you're going to get the same output. If you think interference is going to be a problem, then go with fiber.


----------

